# Amazon Music Unlimited



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It is NOT worth $79.00.

I posted here a few days ago about only four songs on soundtrack album of _Eat Pray Love_ now being available. AMU used to have the whole album. I just looked at my Favorites playlist consisting of 105 songs on AMU. Too many tracks are now grayed out -- not available.  Can't call AMU a music service.

I called Amazon Music Dept. My AMU renews in November. I got full refund of $79 with no problem. Back to Spotify.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I get so sick of this. I signed up for Spotify Premium and switched default from AMU to Spotify in the Alexa app.

Sometimes I have a hard time with the Spotify app / using it. I'm working on it. I created playlist Movie Eat Pray Love. I voice requested, "Echo, shuffle playlist Movie East Pray Love from Spotify." Response was -- I don't know / I can't find. I looked in History in the Alexa app. She understood me exactly.

Echo / Alexa can be (is?) a piece of junk?



*ETA:* I called Amazon Echo Dept. I thought they'd be gone for the night, but they weren't. CSR said request by asking, "Echo, _listen to_ playlist 'Movie Eat Pray Love' from Spotify." That worked. I *never* would have thought of requesting by saying "_listen to_".


----------

